# Black and white tegu eggs soon to be hatched



## Quolibet (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi,
We are breding tegus for some years now. Red, blue and now black and whites. Soon probably chacoan giants too. Here some pictures of the eggs layed 6 weeks a go: 


















We have 3 mothers.
Clutch 1: 









Clutch 2:









Clutch 3:









And the father:













Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------

